

Show HN: I wrote a feature for GitHub - tutorials.github.com - Whitespace
http://tutorials.github.com

======
Whitespace
I've always wanted to customize documentation/tutorials for me, and what
better way to contribute than to let programmers use their favorite text
editors and a workflow/website they already know: git and GitHub!

